# New Build - X570i Aorus Pro WiFi intermittent post



## Finneus (Apr 16, 2020)

I just built a new gaming PC and have a few issues I can't seem to resolve.

Specs:
Motherboard: Gigabyte X570 i Aorus Pri WiFi
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3700x
Graphics: Gigabyte Geforce RTX 2070 Super
Power Supply: BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W
Memory: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB DDR4
Storage:  Sabrent 1TB Rocket NVMe 4.0 M.2
Cooler:  Noctua NH-U12A
Case:  Cooler Master Silencio 352
OS: Windows 10 Pro
BIOS: AMI F11, 12/6/19

When I first put it all together on cardboard and went to turn it on nothing happened. Tried again after a while and it gave me a post beep and started up fine, so I went ahead and installed Windows and mounted it in the case.  Again everything worked fine.  However, as I've used it for a couple weeks it seems to have trouble booting up.  From a cold start it doesn't always boot up, and the power button on the case will only work to turn power on, it won't turn off if pressed again, so I'm forced to crawl on the floor to reach around and turn off the power supply switch in order to attempt a reboot.  It takes 2-3 attempts to get a post beep and startup doing this.  The other times the fans and LEDs start up and it just sits there (no post beep, no power to mouse, keyboard or monitor).  I've tried googling around and see others with the same problem but can't seem to find a solution.  

Another probably unrelated issue is that it doesn't always wake from sleep properly.  Sometimes it wakes normally to Windows, other times it wakes to Windows but with no WiFi (forcing a reboot to fix that), and other times it just wakes to power fans and LED's but nothing else.

I can't figure out if its a motherboard issue, and assembly issue or a Windows issue.  I'd appreciate any help to resolve these problems.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 16, 2020)

This is most likely down to some RAM setting in the UEFI. Are you using XMP for the RAM? It's at least what has been wrong when I've had these kind of issues on my rig in the past and I've had to tweak some of the memory settings to prevent this from happening. What speed and timings are you running the RAM at?

As for the power button not allowing you turn it off, this is normal behaviour when the system has hung at the boot stage, as ATX power supplies use "soft power" so the button on the case, as you most likely noticed when you built the system, isn't connected to the PSU. As such, when the board has crapped out, there's no way to send the shutdown signal from the power button, via the motherboard, to the PSU.

The lack of Wi-Fi after sleep tends to be driver related.


----------



## Finneus (Apr 16, 2020)

I just plugged in the RAM and let it go at whatever the default settings were.  I'll try to check that out and let you know what the settings are.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 16, 2020)

Finneus said:


> I just plugged in the RAM and let it go at whatever the default settings were.  I'll try to check that out and let you know what the settings are.


Right, that could well be part of the problem. Also note that at least older Corsair LPX modules have a lot of issues with Ryzen CPUs, from the 1, 2 and 3k series.
Default settings aren't going to do you any favours either, as the memory is most likely running at 2133MHz or something now.
I'd also suggest you take a look at this https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ryzen-dram-calculator/
You might need this as well http://www.softnology.biz/ to find out what memory ICs your modules have.


----------



## Finneus (Apr 16, 2020)

You are right.  Currently XMP is disabled running at 2138.45MHz 1.236v. with all setting set on auto.   If i were to activate profile1 under XMP it would bump that up to 3000MHz 1.35v.  I've never worked with tweaking memory before so I'll check out those links and see if that helps.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 16, 2020)

Finneus said:


> You are right.  Currently XMP is disabled running at 2138.45MHz 1.236v. with all setting set on auto.   If i were to activate profile1 under XMP it would bump that up to 3000MHz 1.35v.  I've never worked with tweaking memory before so I'll check out those links and see if that helps.


XMP may or may not work. You can give it a try, maybe it'll work, as you have quite slow RAM modules. XMP was designed for Intel and doesn't always result in sensible settings on AMD and at worst, it can cause more problems.


----------



## Finneus (Apr 17, 2020)

I turned on the XMP profile and the memory is now running at 2993 MHz.  On wake this morning however, Windows again lost the wifi hardware forcing me to restart.  It took 5 attempts to get a post and startup so activating XMP didn't solve the post problem.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 17, 2020)

Finneus said:


> I turned on the XMP profile and the memory is now running at 2993 MHz.  On wake this morning however, Windows again lost the wifi hardware forcing me to restart.  It took 5 attempts to get a post and startup so activating XMP didn't solve the post problem.


Time to try and set things up manually. However, I don't believe you'll get that memory running much faster, as some fo the Corsair LPX modules are as I said, not happy to be paired with Ryzen CPUs. I had the same issue with my first Ryzen rig, a Ryzen 7 1700 on an X370 board. Took months to even get a UEFI/AGESA that would let me run the RAM at 2933MHz, never got over 3000MHz, even though the modules were 3200MHz. Unfortunately I already owned the RAM, so I wasn't going to spend cash on different RAM.
Tried the same modules with my current CPU and motherboards, same problem, couldn't run it over 2933MHz, so I decided to buy some "cheap" RAM that has worked way beyond my expectations. See my system specs for my current hardware.

Did you update the Wi-Fi drivers from Intel? As Gigabyte tends to suck at updating drivers on their site.








						Intel | Data Center Solutions, IoT, and PC Innovation
					

Intel's innovation in cloud computing, data center, Internet of Things, and PC solutions is powering the smart and connected digital world we live in.




					www.intel.com


----------



## Finneus (Apr 17, 2020)

I did go to the Intel site for the wifi driver and reinstalled it, though it looks like the same one I had already.

At this point, after reading around it looks like this mobo has alot of negative reviews with people having similar problems.  I'm thinking it might be easier to just return it and get a different board.  Since my case only fits mini atx or micro itx its really limiting in available x570 boards.  I can't really drop down to a B450 since I've got the NVMe 4.0 M.2 drive.

It also looks like the memory I have isn't the ryzen optimized version and that could be part of the problem so I'll send that back too, and get a bit faster version in the process.

I'm thinking:
ASRock X570M Pro4 - https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X570M Pro4/index.asp#Overview
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB DDR4 CMK16GX4M2Z3600C18 (optimized for Ryzen 3000 series)
an m.2 wifi card

That motherboard has the extra benefits of being larger so case cooling should be better and it has additional pwm case fan headers.  The X570 i only has 1 available fan header (they claim 2 in the specs but don't mention that one is dedicated to the mobo's own cooling fan).  Let me know if this approach makes sense of if there are any red flags that jump out at you from those choices.


----------



## jBarbass12 (Apr 19, 2020)

One question, I´m doing a small research an apparently the Sabrent 1TB Rocket NVMe 4.0 M.2  is not compatible with the Aorus x570 i Pro wifi...

If you check the list of supported nvme´s, it is not in the list, and I´ve seen in Reddit people saying the same.
(https://www.gigabyte.com/latam/Motherboard/X570-I-AORUS-PRO-WIFI-rev-10/support#support-doc)

Could you get the M.2 working then?

(Ok edit: Apparently is not in the list because you have to remove the default heatsink... really?)

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Finneus (Apr 19, 2020)

I've had no problems with the drive using the default motherboard cooler (unless that has something to do with the post issue).  It runs warmer than a non m.2 drive (min 25C, max 53C, Avg 44C) but I assumed that was an m.2 thing.  The NH-U12A cooler is for the CPU and runs around 50C with high spikes up to around 75C.  I actually originally went with the NH-L12S but that was spiking much higher so I upgraded to the U12A (more heat sinks and better airflow direction for my case).  I was hitting spikes around 95C playing World of Warcraft.

WoW is apparently a CPU hog and really heats up the chip if the graphic settings are too high.  The GeForce Experience software for the graphics card recommended higher settings than the in-game recommended settings.  Using the in-game recommendations dropped the CPU temp by at least 10C from the settings GeForce wanted.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 19, 2020)

I wouldn't buy any Corsair LPX modules for Ryzen, as they don't work well together. Look at something like Patriot Viper Steel or something from GSkill. 
I'm sure there's nothing wrong with the board, it's simply not PnP with Ryzen, you need a bit of UEFI/BIOS setup know how to get them going at times.


----------



## Finneus (May 1, 2020)

Just an update.  I made the motherboard/memory change and added a Fenvi WiFi card (https://www.newegg.com/fenvi-fv-ax200h-m-2/p/0XM-00JK-00063) since the ASRock didn't have built in WiFi.  I now have no boot issues, no problem waking from Windows sleep and no problems losing the WiFi after wake. Also no problems activating the XMP profile for the memory.  Price difference between the MBs made it close to the same cost for the swap.  ASRock was cheaper but had to add the WiFi card.

Final build:
Motherboard: ASRock X570M Pro4 
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3700x
Graphics: Gigabyte Geforce RTX 2070 Super
Power Supply: BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W
Memory: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB DDR4 CMK16GX4M2Z3600C18 (optimized for Ryzen 3000 series) 
Storage:  Sabrent 1TB Rocket NVMe 4.0 M.2
Cooler:  Noctua NH-U12A
Case:  Cooler Master Silencio 352
OS: Windows 10 Pro 
WiFi/Blootooth: Fenvi AX-200H M.2 card

Overall I'm amazed at how quiet this build is.  Even with 3 case fans, 2 fans on the cooler, 3 fans on the GPU and another fan on the motherboard it is virtually silent even at load.  So much quieter than the water cooled system I replaced that I find myself being annoyed by other things in the room that were never noticeable before (TV hum, CCTV DVR fan).

My next step is to replace my 13 year old HP W2207H monitor.  I'm thinking the Asus VG27AQ if I can find one in stock somewhere.


----------

